# What exactly is His Dark Materials



## bbgun (Sep 10, 2004)

I've never heard of this series being a shuned redneck in the U.S. Could somebody explain to me what it's all about please.

-Ben


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, its a bit complicated and i don't want to spoil it for anyone. so STOP NOW if you don't want to know.



Basicly this human starts a rebellion against "God" who is infact not the real God. The Church in these books is a ruthless and bloodthirsty organisation . cought up in the middle of this is a young girl called Lyra. That is as simple as i can get it.

the books are fantastic, well worth reading.

Ben M


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 11, 2004)

It's a trilogy by Philip Pullman written for youths and/or young adults. I read it when I was in . . . ummm. . . sixth grade, I think, and really enjoyed it. It's sort of a modern fantasy type thing. . . it's rather complex so I won't try to explain it, but it's fascinating, and well worth reading. If nothing else, you'll be able to have your own opinion about it, and that's convenient because this is a very well-known series. I think you'll enjoy it. It may not look short, but believe me, it's an extremely fast read.


----------



## bbgun (Sep 13, 2004)

Is it sold in Barns and Nobles? Or is it to controversial for that?

-Ben


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 13, 2004)

It should be there. I mean, it's controversial, but it's not THAT controversial. . . in fact, Golden Compass (book 1) was required reading for my 6th grade class. Sure, a lot of religious groups are adamantly against it, but there's really nothing that objectionable in it. Yeah, try your local B&N. Or you could just get it from the library to save money. . . . but no, noone listens to the wisdom of frugality these days. . . *sigh* lol, unless of course, your libary sucks and might as well not exist considering its conspicuous lack of books. . .


----------



## blademasterzzz (Sep 20, 2004)

:lol:

I read the books a few years ago, and I really loved them, in fact they are one of my most loved series, just along with tolkien and HP.


----------



## bobothegoat (Sep 21, 2004)

I read the series in 7th grade myself.  Very good books, in my opinion at least.  I think I'll have to read them again sometime, as I can't remember all the details...


----------



## BookwormA (Nov 1, 2004)

Your definately in for a good read.  I've read The Golden Compass close to ten times now, and it never ceases to amaze me at his style.  I am, however, slightly less impressed with The subtle knife (though, once again, very well written), and I am still in the middle of The Amber Spyglass

It is a controversial book.  I can see how religious groups could disagree with the ideas.

Truly, however, one cannot give out information on the book without spoiling the entire book


----------

